# KG281 v 2009 586



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I am really excited about the new LOOK; but I'm also hesitant about how quickly it will replace the good ol' 281.

I read the history on here where the 281 was bike of the year a couple of times and Jalabert won KOTM in the tour riding it. 

It has served me incredibly well..in fact I would say to this day I still get giddy when I punch on a hill and feel the bike practically leap out from under me.

I've run ultegra on it for years..the new one comes with campy. That will take some getting used to as well.

Anyone else out there who jumped from a 281 to a 586? I'm wondering how different this new one will feel.

***giddy with excitement waiting for mondrian 586 to arrive***


----------

